# Mouhamed Saer Sene



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Anybody see this guy play in the Nike hoop summit game? He looks a nice nba prospect, he's a 7 footer with a 7'8 wingspan, very good athleticism, his offensive game is pretty raw he's only been playing organized ball for a couple of yrs, he had 15 pts and a record 9 blocks in the nike hoop summit game, he was a beast defensively, he looked at lot more impressive than Brandan Wright, this kid has tremendous upside


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Still very, very raw, but an amazing shot blocker. I don't know if he is just that good, or if some of the kids on the US team just aren't used to going up against a guy that can get to their shots like he obviously could. His athleticism is off the charts, and his body is very well developed. Will have more later...


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

<A href="http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1263" target="_blank">New Draftexpress article on Sene</A>


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

He is a bench player in Belgian league ...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

2nd round material I gather.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He is raw, he will be stuck on someone's bench for a while. D league material at best for now. See Pape Sow and DJ Mbenga. This guys have top notch athleticism, but are extremely raw


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

belgian said:


> He is a bench player in Belgian league ...


Owned :biggrin:


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

and he will be bench player in NBA

therefore, Belgian League = NBA ???


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

Last game: 2 points 7 rebounds 2 blocks in 12 minutes

I will keep updating this as he is an intrugiung player


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

27 REBOUNDS IN 48 MINUTES !

He played the last 3 games 13,15 and 20 minutes and managed to collect 16 points 27 rebounds and 5 blocks !


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

really impressive  i hope he catch some rebounds in nba too


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I guarentee he will go in the first round, no way a guy with that big of a wingspan and upside doesnt get drafted in the first round expecially considering this draft has tons of wings but lacks depth at the big positions.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> DJ Mbenga.


Thats a pretty spot on comparison at the moment.
huge upside with this guy though, will be interesting to see who takes a chance on him.. very much a "potential" based draft pick


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

10 points 16 rebounds 3 block in 22 minutes ! (last game of the season in Belgium, and his team isn't in play-offs)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

he's declaring this year?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wait, 7 footer with a 7'8" wingspand? that means he can dunk without jumping?


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

belgian said:


> 10 points 16 rebounds 3 block in 22 minutes ! (last game of the season in Belgium, and his team isn't in play-offs)


Theres no way the Belgian league is even near to the NBA just stop that. But those are very very impressive numbers, I want the Nets to take him.


----------



## KiNgJaMeZ (Jun 6, 2005)

NeTs15VC said:


> Theres no way the Belgian league is even near to the NBA just stop that. But those are very very impressive numbers, I want the Nets to take him.


Look who it is.. :curse:


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> he's declaring this year?


Yeah, he is declaring

also in Belgian league, players like Omar Cook and Vincent Yarbrough are playing here, therefore it can't be too bad.
And to get 16 rebounds in 22 minutes you have to be a good rebounder. He can touch the ring without jumping with his 7-8 wingspan.


----------



## NBADraftWorld (Apr 16, 2006)

I think Sene going to the Suns in the late first would be a good fit. It gives the Suns another athletic big man, and the shot blocker that they need on their roster. It should give him time to develop as well on a talented team like Phoenix who probably wouldn't need him to play very much from the start.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

can soemone say desagana diop


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> can soemone say desagana diop


Perhaps, Diop turned out ok in Dallas


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Sene can at least be like Diop know in a year or two. But he is a better prospect than Diop because he is even longer than Diop and he is not way over weight, like Diop was in high school.


----------

